# PTI: Latest on Shaq deal



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tune in now! They're going to do their 5 good minutes with an insider and find out the latest on the Shaq deal.

Time now: 2:40pm PT

If you miss it, I'll post the key points of what was said.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I love this biggest breaking news!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, that was bull. It was Dan LeBatard from the Miami Herald and he didn't say anything new. The only things of relevance that he mentioned were that the Lakers want Dwyane Wade and if Grant/Odom for Shaq goes down, the Heat will be raping the crap out of the Lakers.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well then he is crazy.

i watch it too, we get raped if we include Wade and Odom.Bull****!!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

If you can get him that cheap, Portland could swoop in with a Randolph/Ratliff package. 

Randolph (one of 5 players in the entire NBA to avg 20/10) > Odom 

Ratliff > Grant : And it's not even close


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> If you can get him that cheap, Portland could swoop in with a Randolph/Ratliff package.
> 
> Randolph (one of 5 players in the entire NBA to avg 20/10) > Odom
> ...


it sounds good but do u think Blazers GM would do this?
You'll be given up too much talent.
Also i dont think the Lakers want to trade Shaq to the Western Conference.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> well then he is crazy.
> 
> i watch it too, we get raped if we include Wade and Odom.Bull****!!


He didn't say that the Heat would do that, though... 

He said that the Heat should say Dwayne Wade OR Lamar Odom. Then, if Wade was included, Eddie Jones would have to be as well for salary cap reasons. I think Jones and Kobe butted heads in their earlier years, so that wouldn't be the best deal.

Wade/Jones/Caron/Odom/Grant, minus Alston puts the Heat at about the same place they were last year (around 45 wins). If you put Shaq on that team, minus Grant, Odom and Butler, they are a very good team, and they'll be able to win on the road.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> If you can get him that cheap, Portland could swoop in with a Randolph/Ratliff package.
> 
> Randolph (one of 5 players in the entire NBA to avg 20/10) > Odom
> ...


one of the benfits of the heat are that we are in a different cinference,

that isnt the case with you guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, Rick Bucher said that Miami is offering Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, Brian Grant and a first round pick. 

Stephen A. Smith said that the Heat are dangling Eddie Jones and Brian Grant in front of the Lakers to pick one of them, along with Lamar Odom and possibly Caron Butler.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> it sounds good but do u think Blazers GM would do this?
> ...


What? No they wouldn't. Derek Anderson would have to be included in the deal, but that still leaves the Blazers with...

Damon Stoudamire/Sebastian Telfair
Darius Miles
Ruben Patterson
Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Dale Davis
Shaquille O'Neal/Dale Davis

Then the Blazers have Khryapa, Monia, Woods and Outlaw.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

PG : Gary Payton
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Lamar Odom/Caron Butler
PF: Brian Grant / Brian Cook
C: Slava Medvadenko?

Sorry, but this trade makes LA chasing the 6-8th seed in the playoffs imho.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

"Sla-vva.. Med-vA-danko" starting at center?!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

the good thing is slava won't be playing much, because he'll foul out by the end of the 1st half of every game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Slava's A FA


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> the good thing is slava won't be playing much, because he'll foul out by the end of the 1st half of every game


:rofl:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> PG : Gary Payton
> SG: Kobe Bryant
> SF: Lamar Odom/Caron Butler
> ...


this is not a playoff team. Jazz knock them down.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't say that the Heat would do that, though...
> ...


Actually you couldn't be more wrong, Eddie was Kobes best friend on the team. Both are quiet Philly guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually you couldn't be more wrong, Eddie was Kobes best friend on the team. Both are quiet Philly guys.


But Eddie was *****ing about Kobe taking his minutes, I remember that.


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

You have to remember that the trade to the heat is out of balance at first but three or 4 years down the road when Odom and Butler are in their primes and Shaq is on the verge of retiring the trade will severely favor the Lakers. Since the Lakers are going to be rebuilding next year anyways its not as bad deal as it originally seems. 

This is why Heat fans wonder if we should go through with this trade also.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> But Eddie was *****ing about Kobe taking his minutes, I remember that.


But that was when Eddie was in his prime and Kobe was just a kid. I don't think it would be an issue anymore.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Sorry, but this trade makes LA chasing the 6-8th seed in the playoffs imho.


That's what they're going to be doing next year regardless. No team can stay on top forever. Everyone has to rebuild.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> But Eddie was *****ing about Kobe taking his minutes, I remember that.


Eddie was a borderline all-star at the time and Kobe was still pretty raw, coming off the bench throwing up brick after brick. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddie was a borderline all-star at the time and Kobe was still pretty raw, coming off the bench throwing up brick after brick. I'd be pissed too.


Wow, those must have been pretty accurate bricks, since he did shoot 42.3% from the floor his first 2 years in the league. :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, those must have been pretty accurate bricks, since he did shoot 42.3% from the floor his first 2 years in the league. :laugh:


Hell, even in his 2nd season he was averaging 17.9 ppg in 26 mpg before the all-star break.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Wow, those must have been pretty accurate bricks, since he did shoot 42.3% from the floor his first 2 years in the league.


Second string high schooler who didn't get any respect. Didn't get guarded. Go watch the tapes, he was a horribly inconsistent shooter.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Second string high schooler who didn't get any respect. Didn't get guarded. Go watch the tapes, he was a horribly inconsistent shooter.


He was horribly inconsistent and shot 42.3% his first two seasons. Hardly equals throwing up bricks. 

Didn't get guarded? He was guarded like any other backup 2 guard. What, do you really think Kobe’s defenders in those years were thinking "Let’s play poor D on this 2nd string HSer and allow him to score 18 ppg!".


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

First, he scored 15 ppg his second year, not 18. Secondly, yes, they didn't guard him, just like they guard back-up sgs today during the regular season. When I say he was inconsistent, I mean inconsistent for Kobe Bryant. His fg% was still good, but most of his shots were open because he could jump over everyone else and people weren't putting in a lot of effort. Kobe doesn't miss open shots today.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Man, that was bull.


What more can you expect from ESPN clowns?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> First, he scored 15 ppg his second year, not 18. Secondly, yes, they didn't guard him, just like they guard back-up sgs today during the regular season. When I say he was inconsistent, I mean inconsistent for Kobe Bryant. His fg% was still good, but most of his shots were open because he could jump over everyone else and people weren't putting in a lot of effort. Kobe doesn't miss open shots today.


In other words you misspoke and meant to say inconsistent instead of "throwing up bricks".


----------

